# And now, for something completely different



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

A friend of mine was talking about building something like this. Unfortunately, he has next to no ability when it comes to wood working and I thought I'd take on the project and save a pile of wood from being butchered.

It isn't something that I would have in my house, but he was totally thrilled with the end result. 



























Oh, it is being used as a coffee table.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Talk about a conversation piece!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice. Maybe he is going to use it instead of the couch when the wife is mad at him.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I dig it!


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice work there. I can see it now, inlaws over for dinner, they all sit down to chat over some coffee after and...Jack in the box. haha sounds like fun!!


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, the main box is russian birch plywood, the lid frame is ash, and the legs (embarrassingly) are pine. I found a 4 foot long turned piece at a local liquidator that sort of resembled a newel post. Just by eye I decided I could get 4 legs out of the piece. $20 for the four legs wasn't a bad deal!

Then everything's obviously stained black, and semigloss Saman waterbased floor "varnish" or whatever they call it. It is great to work with.


----------



## oldschooltools (Jan 10, 2010)

Brilliant!! Hey theres plenty of goths out there maybe go into mass production???,
Ive always said that I would make my own coffin just dont know how long it would be lying around (hopefully a while) 

love the schoolhouse by the way Warren, cheers for the pictures.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

oldschooltools said:


> maybe go into mass production???,
> quote]
> 
> With those angles?  Actually, I guess it would be easier the second, third and fourth time, but the joining was a pain.
> ...


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice, but why do I all of a sudden have an urge to shout ni, ni, ni?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

needs another couple of handles.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> Nice. Maybe he is going to use it instead of the couch when the wife is mad at him.


 
Or when he's "dead drunk". :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was the only one. My x mother in law wanted a custom coffin made that would double as a book case in her front room. It was a strange request but she was extremely happy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My twisted mind*

I think that would be a great place to locate your Thompson sub machine gun or an AR 15 and some Colt Government pistols and magazines...hidden in plain sight and handy to reach. :thumbsup: bill
And they would look great against that red cloth!


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

About a year and a half ago my best friend's father died, and before he went he asked to be cremated. They need a coffin to do cremations, so me, my friend and another bud stayed up all night to build a coffin for his dad. He owned a truck service center with a lot of land. We built the coffin out of cherry we cut down on his land (seemed fitting) and some birch 7-ply we got from a crate a Freightliner engine came in (also seemed appropriate). 
No pics, though.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work. I love seeing creative projects. Thanks for sharing.

A+ for the M.P. reference, too.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> A+ for the M.P. reference, too.


You just never hear enough Monty Python! :laughing:


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

nice project. it could be lots o fun at halloween time also!!!


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

And if you get tired of using it as a coffee table, it has another function as well! Nice piece, but I wouldn't like it in my house!


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

OOO come on, It wouldn't be creepy unless it was DARK........and was back lite in the fog......and you tripped........


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

When I had the table completed, I told my wife I wanted to take it to a cemetery to take pictures with the tombstones in the background. She thought it would be disrespectful. I guess she was right, but the pictures would have been cool!:smile:


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice piece. You should market that to tatoo parlors and the like....bet you could make few bucks.


----------

